# Good scale?



## smokeymose (Jun 12, 2021)

I've been trying to be good and measure with grams and percentages making sausage.
I've been using a Taylor scale but it chokes on partial grams. I've been just rounding up.
Any recommendations?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 12, 2021)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/scales.305619/#post-2189375


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 12, 2021)

American Weigh Systems or whatever the $10-20 ones are. They sell them at headshops. They should go to hundredths of a gram, and be pretty accurate   by the tenth. They will also probably have something like a Gemini-20 which goes to the thousandth of a gram, but they are overkill and annoying to use (Google them and you will see what i mean).

If your scale doesn't come with calibration weights, you can just weigh something standardized like coins.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 13, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/scales.305619/#post-2189375


Thanks!
I have a reloading scale that looks a lot like those smaller ones for jewelry and spices, but I believe it only does Grains.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 13, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> American Weigh Systems or whatever the $10-20 ones are. They sell them at headshops. They should go to hundredths of a gram, and be pretty accurate   by the tenth. They will also probably have something like a Gemini-20 which goes to the thousandth of a gram, but they are overkill and annoying to use (Google them and you will see what i mean).
> 
> If your scale doesn't come with calibration weights, you can just weigh something standardized like coins.


Thanks!
Haven't been inside a head shop in 40 years LOL!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 13, 2021)

Problem solved. It weighs in Grams as well as Grains. Should have thought of it sooner.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2021)

I went way above my budget & bought a Toledo jewelry scale.
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 13, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I went way above my budget & bought a Toledo jewelry scale.
> Al


I don't remember what this one cost. Somewhere in the $20 to $30 range I think.


----------

